# Pallet Shed or Goat Shelter



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.goodshomedesign.com/diy-pallet-shed-project/

My wife sent this to me today and it is probably one of the best executions of a pallet shed I have seen in awhile. I WILL be using this design in the Spring for my goats new shelter. With a few modifications.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is impressive.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

i think i am going to use that too! thanks


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow maybe even I could do that. I've got some nice pens that I don't use because they don't have a shelter. Thanks for posting this. I might just have my spring project.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My first goat fencing was all pallets ...it worked great for my first NDs! And best of all FREE


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have stacks of pallets …….hmmmmmmm
That guy did a totally awesome job , just beautiful ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've seen that shed a time or two on the net, and really like it! 

We use pallets for everything. We built a small barn out of pallets in 2010 for our goats and love it! It's 16'x12', and we made 3 kidding stalls inside of it. We used OSB instead of barn siding. 
Then in 2011 we added onto the backside of the barn using scrap wood, some osb & cheap metal roofing, it's 16'x7'. Then... in 2012 we added onto the front of that one 12'x7'. 
Nothing fancy, but it has held up well and been great. The only thing it needs is a new coat of paint which I plan to do this spring. 

We opted not to use blocks for the pallets to sit on. Instead, my husband had a bunch of old seasoned logs, he cut them into 2-3' sections, buried one end, leveled it, then nailed the pallets to them. Then nailed the pallets together and used scrap wood to secure the pallets to each other side by side. 

I do sporadic work outside the home, so I we basically have 1 income, and I try to do things that fit within our budget/my budget. This has really worked out well for us.
I wanted to add onto the barn again, we had intended to add onto the front, but decided to put it on hold as we'd toyed with trying to buy a bigger place/more land. If not, then next fall I want to work on getting the last part built


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's mine. I can't take any credit, my dad built it and DH finished it. I painted it though....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice! I especially like your stencil work...a great finishing touch!!!


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks! I have a direct view of it from my kitchen window, so I figured I ought to dress it up a bit.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

We are building a goat shed out of mostly pallets. Here are pic's of mine. The back wall is siding, the front has pallets and siding. We then used pallets to make lap siding. There are two levels of sleeping shelves inside. I'm getting Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice! I'm a great fan of pallet construction. Looks sturdy and attractive. 

May I ask why you framed and paneled the rear wall rather than continuing with the pallets all around? I'm thinking perhaps to get a different type of anchor for your sleeping pallets?


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*back wall*

Ah, it is done that way because my husband was anti pallet. He finally got into it after he came to the computer and looked up how to do it and decided he "COULD" do it. So, the back wall is siding and the rest is pallets. Then he got into it and came up with the lap siding idea which meant we had to go and find "more" pallets. It turned out pretty well. He had to put extra support in the back for the beds and he attached them so there is no leg on the ground for easier cleaning. All in all, I think it turned out pretty good compared to they could be in an igloo.  How does one have babies in an igloo, anyway? Does a human actually squeeze in to assist? :think:


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

Very cool. First I've heard of sleeping racks. Do your goats actually use them? Mine will actually sleep outside on the ground unless the weather is really bad. As a matter of fact my doe is curled up beside the hay rack right now outside and it's 23 * outside.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice shelter , I love it ! I know my goats love to sleep on their high places if given a choice and the weather permits. One thing about the igloo , i wouldn't allow access to it when does are having kids and afterwards , not until the kids are big enough to be able to get out from underneath heavier goats. Babies can be crushed and/or smothered by their momma during delivery or afterwards. 
Just saying  As long as you have a draft free place for the momma and babies , you should be fine  Look up threads on heating barrels and also think about getting some doggie sweaters for the babies. Some use heating lamps too with great success , but of course it comes with huge risks too.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*sleeping shelves*

I don't have my goats yet, I'm getting ready for them. I also don't have an igloo as I opted for building the small shed instead of getting igloo's. We do get snow and some bad weather in the winter and I wanted something a bit bigger also for when my future doe is bred to have her kids in. I will have a doe and a wether. They are still in the oven/s, and are due tentatively Feb. 28 and March 8. I'm hoping for two different colors from the first mom then I don't have so long to wait. We are putting up a fence next and have been reading all the fencing posts. I say the red brand goat fence and my husband says chain link.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very exciting time ! As for fencing…….i personally like cattle panels , they hold up better IMO. And you don't have to stretch them , just put them up 
But the chain link is great too . Ive used the red brand fencing and we didn't stretch it enough so its 'saggy' in spots , lol.. And , having big breeds as well as Nigerians , I've seen my big girls bring down this fence in a heartbeat and they know they can do it , so i would find one or two out of their pen before i made it back to the house , lol.. So , after that , we got the cattle panels and they are awesome  You have to go with works best for your herd and pocket book


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

Something to keep in mind.. (wasn't in mine... my husband thought about it)... be careful with the pallets... sometimes they are used to hold chemicals from distribution to stores, etc.. if the chemical spills on the wood it goes into it..... so the goats might get sick if they eat of the wood...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That looks awesome! Congrats! I wish we could get ours to look that nice lol. We used the OSB siding, but it would take too many pallets or wood to do lap siding. Once we get done with the newer barn addition, I'm hoping to have the $$ soon to get it all painted, of course mother nature will need to co operate a bit.


----------



## Chance (Feb 8, 2016)

I will definitely use this in the future


----------

